# Mario Batali's Huge Green Knife



## inkedchef (Dec 4, 2006)

Has anyone watching Iron Chef seen this knife? It looks like a 12" sabatier with a 4" blade. Its HUGE and I want one. Does anyone know where to find it?


----------



## johnarmr (Jun 18, 2006)

i think it is actually a santelli which you can find by googling the name


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

I believe its sanelli......and I think its a number 18 butcher knive thats a 
little more than 4 inches. I've got one. It could also be a 20 thats a longer
slicing knife. Mine is 5 or 6 inches long, the blade, I mean. Its definitely a
cleaver style chefs knife, heavy and a very durable thick blade. Good all purpose blade. Thick tang and strong enough to hack through bone or carcass...


----------



## johnarmr (Jun 18, 2006)

youu are correct i am a bit of a bad typist!


----------



## -cp (Aug 22, 2007)

Question is.. WHO NEEDS one that huge?!?!


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I have had a 12 inch Dexter Russell Connoisseur chef knife for years. I find myself using it often. It is great for making cole slaw, chopping chicken for chicken salad, and a host of other chores.


----------



## garebdoan (Sep 6, 2007)

Good deals!


----------

